# Stolen board - Northern NJ



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Nothing on there yet, but you can use this site to search all craigslist ads in the US I think --> Onecraigs

Looked on there and nothing has been posted yet...

Have you checked with the mountain to see if they have any security cameras that caught someone?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Nothing on there yet, but you can use this site to search all craigslist ads in the US I think --> Onecraigs
> 
> Looked on there and nothing has been posted yet...
> 
> Have you checked with the mountain to see if they have any security cameras that caught someone?


Thanks for the tip. Security guys will go over their recordings tonight, I think. I'm not putting much stock into it, even if they see some kid taking the board there's very little chance he/she will be recognized or identified. As these things go I think the odds aren't in our favor. My daughter's boyfriend put his last year's T.Rice right next to her board, so if anyone wanted to fetch a coin from the sale would have been more sense to take his. Probably some stupid kid grabbed something that looked appealing.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

That's surprising they didn't go for the T. Rice. Could just be a mistake by whoever took it? I've seen things get resolved after videos were reviewed... even weeks afterward.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> That's surprising they didn't go for the T. Rice. Could just be a mistake by whoever took it? I've seen things get resolved after videos were reviewed... even weeks afterward.



Security guys said they see a lot of young kids lifting any board that looks like the right size for them, or because they just like the color scheme. Parents balk at spending so much money but all their little friends ride so they steal. That's why I kind of suspect that we'll never see it again - just wasn't logical to take women's board from 2 seasons ago when there was last year's men's one right next to it if the intention was to sell. Anyway, just wanted to put a bounty on it on the off-chance it does pop up online...


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

wow sucks sorry to hear this

i think about this every time i leave my board there too i mean these things arent cheap 
yea def rice would worth more dont understand why would anyone do this, seriously especially a girl board, what's he gonna do gift to his girl

hope you can nail whoever did this watching the video feeds..


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> My daughter's board got lifted today at Mountain Creek ski area, Vernon NJ. It's a women's Burton Lipstick 152 (2011-12) with purple Burton Lexa EST bindings (2011-12).
> 
> I'm asking any locals from NYC - Southern NY- North/Central Jersey to please keep an eye out for this board in all the usual spots - craigslist, ebay, etc..
> 
> ...


OH NO! I was at opening day today and I heard over 9 boards were reported stolen to the lost and found. Pretty hectic today and was probably really easy to snatch the board. Ill keep my eye out for it.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you, guys.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

you can also try searchtempest. it lets you span a radius of a specified amount of miles of a variety of different selling platforms craigslist, ebay, etc. also check the local shops.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Nothing on there yet, but you can use this site to search all craigslist ads in the US I think --> Onecraigs
> 
> Looked on there and nothing has been posted yet...
> 
> Have you checked with the mountain to see if they have any security cameras that caught someone?


Try this one, much better. I think?

Ad Hunt'r - Search ALL of Craigslist™ and more!


TT


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd love to take part in the ass beating of the board theft. It's happened to two of my friends and it just doesn't make sense to me. I hope you find it but my violent side wants you to find the culprit and fuck his ass up.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

How did they get the board?
Cut the cable lock on it?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> How did they get the board?
> Cut the cable lock on it?


people actually use cable locks?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> people actually use cable locks?


Only if they want to deter theft of their boards.
They're usually used by people who want to at least try to keep their boards while they are not able to "guard" them.

The direct opposite of people who leave their boards unlocked and therefore stupidly easy to be stolen.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

I lock my board, when I was out west last year I was shocked that I was the only person at sunshine/lake louise who was locking their board...

These boards are worth $1000 if not more, how do you just leave it outside unattended and unlocked?? :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

its called "bait"

Never Summer tackle box:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> The direct opposite of people who leave their boards unlocked and therefore stupidly easy to be stolen.


Yeah, that was the case here. Although, she said she didn't think an old used women's deck could pose any temptation, no real market for it out there. 

Searching interwebz...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> its called "bait"
> 
> Never Summer tackle box:


How in the name of all that's holly does someone ride with binding angles like on that Raptor?


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Mountain Creek and Hunter are the only places where I lock my board up. Way too many punk-ass kids. When I was teaching with the Chill program at Mountain Creek last year I just brought my board with me everywhere.

I check the NYC craigslist fairly often so I will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> How in the name of all that's holly does someone ride with binding angles like on that Raptor?


Haha, was thinking the same... (thought that I had steep forward angles, but they're flat compared to them)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Holly - who?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

stolen equipment happens way too often. A lock, even a cheap cable lock I have that is 10 years old... is still a great deterrent (because thieves will find an easier target). If they have ski/board check services, I always spend the few bucks for it (if it's free... then it's tip money)....

I can't remember if Creek has the check, since I don't really go there anymore, ever since they took South & Bear and turned it into a terrain park, and they also said F-off to the local high school ski teams.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Mountain Creek and Hunter are both notorious for having a group of board thieves running around. I'm gonna bet if you sit on a bench outside the lodge next to the racks at either mountain you'd catch at least one thief red handed. lock your boards up anywhere you go. But especially at those two places.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I always lock my board. I am not going to have a $1000 dollar setup walk away when I am having a beer. No matter if I am getting tickets or having lunch, the board gets locked up with an alphabet cable.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> How in the name of all that's holly does someone ride with binding angles like on that Raptor?


...aggressively, lol..welcome to the oldschool

nothing worse than getting your board ripped. got a sweet skate setup lifted this summer and my heart ached, til i got a new one...

not to be too cynical but...it's gone, move on

(nice one, the OneCraig searcher, found a board in bellingham i think im gonna spring for...)


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Holly - who?


Holly the Ultimate Knee Cartilage Buster.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I can't remember if Creek has the check


Mountain Creek does have a board check. or at least they did last year


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> How in the name of all that's holly does someone ride with binding angles like on that Raptor?


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> its called "bait"
> 
> Never Summer tackle box:


wow never summer frenziness lol these boards are 600 bucks each, i gues from now on i am going to lock my board too, man i am scared now


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

a couple years ago my gf and one of my buds got their boards taken at mountain creek. she loved that board and it sucked seeing her heart broken. i've locked up the boards every single time since with a pretty damn big Master lock. don't be lazy guys.....lock it up every time

good luck finding the board.....i'd love to get in on the beating if you find him


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

This is the only lock I would ever trust. 

Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kev711 said:


> i'd love to get in on the beating if you find him


 And when people run up to ask you what the hell you're doing, and you tell them, they'll want to help too.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> This is the only lock I would ever trust.
> 
> Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems


Not every resort has these.
Or, they don't have enough of them.
Or, moron skiers jam their dumb ass skis in the slots designed for snowboards.

I carry a ski key with me, but I also carry a cable lock in case of any of the above situations.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

i just bought a 3 euro flexi bikelock to lock my board.
Im not putting 750+ euro out there.

How many of you lock their boards and i wonder is US or EU have different views on this?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cozmo said:


> How many of you lock their boards and i wonder is US or EU have different views on this?


One can lock a snowboard...?  
never done, nor thought about it, never heard of one being stolen although the pack rides rather expensive setups. Hubby is bit more caucious and stores his boards in the background, I just put mine somewhere inbetween. We also store backpacks at the lift station during the day, there's always a huge pile of backpacks, unattended. Maybe we've been lucky, maybe our boards are not attractive, maybe it's cos it's a mid size family oriented resort :dunno:


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

From what i hear from my local boardshop and snowboard teach there are two sort of thiefs..

- younger kids who take a beaten up board uphill to leave with a 800$ NS or Burton Flying V

-White van guys who troll the apres-ski bars and lower lifts and just load 10 - 20 boards/pairs of skis in their van and leave.

Have You Ever: Had A Snowboard Stolen? - YouTube


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> One can lock a snowboard...?
> never done, nor thought about it, never heard of one being stolen although the pack rides rather expensive setups. Hubby is bit more caucious and stores his boards in the background, I just put mine somewhere inbetween. We also store backpacks at the lift station during the day, *there's always a huge pile of backpacks, unattended.* Maybe we've been lucky, maybe our boards are not attractive, maybe it's cos it's a mid size family oriented resort :dunno:


:blink:

Well, I'm sure it's not because Europe is low on crime or criminals, but even so,.. I have to say I'm absolutely _amazed_ by that statement! Not so much about the boards. We have plenty of people here who do the same thing. I get lots of looks when I'm locking up my boards, like I'm weird or something! (...of course as this and other similar threads demonstrate, Not everyone get away with that here either!)

But the _back packs?????_ That I find incredible!! I could almost guarantee that you would loose your shit if you tried to get away with leaving your gear like that anyplace here in the US!

If that is really how it's done at your resort(s)? Consider yourself fortunate! I would caution you about taking the same casual attitude if/when you visit the States. As sad a commentary as it is,.. I don't believe you could/would end up going home with all your stuff!  (_We had a thread here a while back where a guy's board was Jacked right at the airport! Post 911 with Security cameras & Cops everywhere,.. he still lost his gear!_) :dunno:

Thieves,.. _they are the rectal warts of the human population!!!!!_


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

On the lack of deck theft in EU: It is because all the gypsies have been run out of all the resort towns in Europe, and the mafia doesn't snowboard because scorpioning ruins their image.

Chomps: every top end park has a stack of backpacks (here in the US too, Keystone, Breck and Copper [locally, specifically]). Sometimes its more of a poo stain, starting with a pile at teh top and spreading halfway down the motherfucker.....Less likely to be seen during the week when said backpacks are being used to transport drugs to and from public high schools......


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

This is one of the main reasons why I don't eat lunch at resorts especially Hunter, or Mountain Creek and even Windham. 

I just carry a few protein bars with me and shred and eat on the lift chairs.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> ......Chomps every top end park has a stack of backpacks (here in the US too). Sometimes its more of a poo stain, starting with a pile at teh top and spreading halfway down the motherfucker.....


:blink: No Shit??? Seriously? :blink: You mean like at the top of the park near drop in? Damn, that really does surprise me! ...having been ripped off multiple times, in multiple ways, I guess It's just left me an über paranoid, cynical old fart! I don't leave Nuthin' unlocked or unattended anywhere, for any amount of time anymore! -sigh-


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink:
> 
> Well, I'm sure it's not because Europe is low on crime or criminals, but even so,..]


"Europe" is only a name for a geographic region. My comments don't reflect "Europe". I wouldn't leave a backpack unattended on a beach in South France or Italy... And if it helps, I resigned to buy new bicycles after having 5 stolen in 5y when I lived in the city.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cmon Neni, admit it!!!

Fucking Gypsies!!

*fascination with this comes from working closely with a Czech buddy who I basically taught english. He taught me some Czech... but holy shit....it may as well be Chinese.....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink:
> 
> *I get lots of looks when I'm locking up my boards, like I'm weird or something!*
> But the _back packs?????_ That I find incredible!! I could almost guarantee that you would loose your shit if you tried to get away with leaving your gear like that anyplace here in the US!


Funny, that's usually the look I give when I see people walking away from their unlocked boards!
Counting on your board being the least desireable in a pack of unlocked boards is a lousy security system.

As for the backpacks, I always rent a locker at the chalet, wherever I am. The only exception is when there are none left. Then I try to make mine as inconspicuous as possible. At Sunshine Village I cable locked it to a stairway railing.

I figure that, aside from injury, nothing is going to ruin a great day of riding more than having your equipment stolen.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Not every resort has these.
> Or, they don't have enough of them.
> Or, moron skiers jam their dumb ass skis in the slots designed for snowboards.
> 
> I carry a ski key with me, but I also carry a cable lock in case of any of the above situations.



All of the places I ride at locally which are also the ones more likely to get stolen from (NYC tristate area) use the sky key system. You can check here Ski Area Locations That Offer Ski Key Locks & Racks

I was surprised at some family hills (like Elm Mountain in PA) where people just leave backpacks, jackets and goggles just laying on the cafeteria tables for half the day. I'm way too paranoid for that.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Counting on your board being the least desireable in a pack of unlocked boards is a lousy security system.


True. 



LuckyRVA said:


> I was surprised at some family hills (like Elm Mountain in PA) where people just leave backpacks, jackets and goggles just laying on the cafeteria tables for half the day.


I've seen that done at most of the hills I've been to.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> its called "bait"
> 
> Never Summer tackle box:


If my board is outside and I'm not:huh:

There's a 100% chance, I'm lurking around a corner somewhere praying someone takes the bait 
Tee Hee, they'll never walk properly again, let alone snowboard:eusa_clap:

I have a sweet Rocky Mountain Hammer Race, that I've had for close to 15 years.
As far back as I can remember, I've been shifting it into the lowest gear every time I go into a store and have to leave it outside.

If I can't see it, I won't leave it.

No takers yet, but the poor guy that eventually goes for it, is gonna make it about a foot and a half before he finds me on his back.


TT


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

In the French and Austrian resorts I've been to I've seen a board lock maybe once or twice. Meaning hundreds and hundreds of boards unlocked. With me riding renta crap before I couldn't care less but last year on my own board (50€ of my local Craigslist) I've started to keep an eye on it always. This year with a brand spanking new Mountain Twin imma lock it for sure. 
Same goes for shared depots in the apartments. I'm taking my board inside, not leaving it in a shared cellar for someone to take a liking on it. It's also the reason why I have a apple sticker on it, to make it mine and easy recognizable. 
Maybe this subject deserves its own thread.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i never let mine out of my sight, rarely even take it off...i arrive, ride, split

lock makes good sense though, who cares how it is 'viewed'


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

CassMT said:


> lock makes good sense though, who cares how it is 'viewed'


Right on, who gives a fuck. I lock mine and don't really care what people think.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

cozmo said:


> Maybe this subject deserves its own thread.


It's been done a few times already.
Usually whenever someone has his/her equipment stolen they come on here to bitch about it and warn us about the consequences of not locking their stuff up and how they've learned their lesson.

To the OP's credit in this thread, he didn't come on here to whine about how miserable thieves are. He came to ask for help to watch for any online listings that match his daughter's board.

Really people - lock your stuff up if you want to keep it!
No, there are no guarantees with any security system, but do you want to TRY to keep your board, or don't you care if you lose it?:dunno:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> To the OP's credit in this thread, he didn't come on here to whine about how miserable thieves are.


Heh. She didn't come here to whine - I'm a woman. But yeah, what would be the point of complaining, what's done is done. Gotta say though, I do lock my board and I'm sure my kid will too from now on (especially since all of her savings will have to go toward the purchase of another deck).


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Heh. She didn't come here to whine - I'm a woman. But yeah, what would be the point of complaining, what's done is done. Gotta say though, I do lock my board and I'm sure my kid will too from now on *(especially since all of her savings will have to go toward the purchase of another deck).*


:eusa_clap: Bravo! Hold them suckers accountable! lol


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Heh. She didn't come here to whine - I'm a woman. But yeah, what would be the point of complaining, what's done is done. Gotta say though, I do lock my board and I'm sure my kid will too from now on (especially since all of her savings will have to go toward the purchase of another deck).


Sorry about the gender error.

Yes, holding them accountable is important, but as a parent of two daughters, I know that it still hurts to see them have to waste their money on something as lousy as replacing a stolen item. Ouch!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... seems as if I need to add a "snowboardlock" to my packing list (and another funny/puzzling word is joining the google search history since joined this forum, next to 10char, handy, meth, stomppad, dubstep, trailer chains) :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Hmmm... seems as if I need to add a "snowboardlock" to my packing list (and another funny/puzzling word is joining the google search history since joined this forum, next to 10char, handy, meth, stomppad, dubstep, trailer chains) :laugh:


Oh yeah? Which word would that be? (... Hope it's a dirty one!)  lol


----------



## Crono139 (Jul 7, 2012)

Dirty Jersey.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Crono139 said:


> Dirty Jersey.


It's Joisey.

Well, something good came out of all this. Kid just got herself Smokin Superpark deck (cyber Monday sale). Still would have loved to find a sorry thieving sumbitch who did it but if Karma gets him/her eventually I'm OK with that too.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> It's Joisey.
> 
> Well, something good came out of all this. Kid just got herself Smokin Superpark deck (cyber Monday sale). Still would have loved to find a sorry thieving sumbitch who did it but if Karma gets him/her eventually I'm OK with that too.


Did you get her a lock as well? 

...Had to ask?! LAWL


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

faridk89 said:


> Did you get her a lock as well?
> 
> ...Had to ask?! LAWL


In the mail.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

neni said:


> Hmmm... seems as if I need to add a "snowboardlock" to my packing list (and another funny/puzzling word is joining the google search history since joined this forum, next to 10char, handy, meth, stomppad, dubstep, trailer chains) :laugh:


All of those... _mostly_ real things! Some of more merit/worth than others.

On a semi-related note - on Saturday in Whistler, neachdanin pointed out my siqq accidental alpine stance after I quickly mounted up my Nows on a different deck in our hotel while on the chair... I looked at 'em and thought "neni style!" and smiled to myself.

Big, strong, cheap, cable locks are good, but Ski Keys are rad, and the way to go when riding big resorts. Anywhere I've gone that isn't a small rustic remote resort in the middle of nowhere has the racks and there's always some available. Most people here (big or small resorts) still don't lock their shit. I get paranoid the rare time I do even though I'm within sight and watching, and a big enough guy to make somebody's day considerably worse when fueled with the fire of vengeance. But pretty much all my setups retail for around $1000 so I look after 'em! Once I get my split it'll be like a $2000 setup so I'm tempted to lock it through the bindings too! 

Also - working with Hungarians (with varying degrees of English) who rave about gypsies... yeah.

And don't doubt TT - I can already see him jumping on the back of a dude, pulling out the Leatherman that he no doubt carries...


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Crono139 said:


> Dirty Jersey.





Noreaster said:


> It's Joisey.
> 
> Well, something good came out of all this. Kid just got herself Smokin Superpark deck (cyber Monday sale). Still would have loved to find a sorry thieving sumbitch who did it but if Karma gets him/her eventually I'm OK with that too.


GARRRR! It's Jersey! I hate when people say joisey... Maybe it's since I'm from south jersey... But that annoys the crap outta me... 

Back on topic. Mtn. Creek, Hunter, and other mountains in that region have a reputation for board theft. I ride at Cannon in NH now and the experience is night and day. I see people who leave things wherever there and they aren't bothered. Versus riding in the poconos and mtn creek and what not there you are stupid if you leave anything out... It depends on where you're riding.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> My daughter's board got lifted today at Mountain Creek ski area, Vernon NJ. It's a women's Burton Lipstick 152 (2011-12) with purple Burton Lexa EST bindings (2011-12).
> 
> I'm asking any locals from NYC - Southern NY- North/Central Jersey to please keep an eye out for this board in all the usual spots - craigslist, ebay, etc..
> 
> ...


OP, did you report the theft to the local police department? They'll absolutely take down your information and create a case. It's something, and it creates a papertrail back to you in case the board IS found.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

destroy said:


> On a semi-related note - on Saturday in Whistler, neachdanin pointed out my siqq accidental alpine stance after I quickly mounted up my Nows on a different deck in our hotel while on the chair... I looked at 'em and thought "neni style!" and smiled to myself.


 
Did you give 'em a try?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> OP, did you report the theft to the local police department? They'll absolutely take down your information and create a case. It's something, and it creates a papertrail back to you in case the board IS found.


Yes. It was reported to resort security and they, in turn, submit that report to a local PD. I haven't received any calls from them but I should in the next few days.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I witnessed a unlocked board theft last year and frankly I didn't have clue.

During lunch, I lingered outside to have a smoke while my buddies went in to get a table. 4 boarders walk up and lean their boards against the window. 3 walk inside. The 4th guy stands there scanning the crowd like he's waiting for his buddy. After 10 seconds, he pulls out his phone...says something like "well, where are you?" Grabs his board and walks off...like his buddy went to another place.

I didn't clue in until one of the first 3 guys comes out about a minute later and starts frantically searching for his board. He asked and I told him that his buddy must have grabbed it to go look for their friend. That's when I clued in that the 4th guy wasn't with them. 

I described the thief and the boarder ran off in the direction he went, but when I saw him later in the day, he had never found his board.

It sucks, but it really is that easy


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm completely shocked it happened but...

My daughter went to the mountain today to try her new Smokin out and spotted the guy riding her board. Dude didn't even change the bindings or removed her stickers. She called the security on the guy and got her board back. I truly believed the board was gone and never in a million years would have believed we'd find it. 

But who the hell steals the snowboard and then takes it to the same tiny resort with only one open trail just a week later?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> But who the hell steals the snowboard and then takes it to the same tiny resort with only one open trail just a week later?


A: A fucking moron.

Q: Who steals a women's board for himself when there are more expensive men's boards beside it?
A: A fucking moron.

Q: Who thinks stealing things is a good idea?
A: well, you get the idea...


Great to hear! Once in a while, karma works out.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> I'm completely shocked it happened but...
> 
> My daughter went to the mountain today to try her new Smokin out and spotted the guy riding her board


YEEEWWW!!!! nice one. I hope the thief got more than a slap on the wrist. like maybe banned from the resort, lift pass taken away, reported to the police


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Great to hear that there are some out there who are truly lower and dumber than you could ever imagine. :WTF:

I hope your daughter had the right shoes with her and she got a chance to do a little "stiletto" dance all over the low life before they took him away.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> I'm completely shocked it happened but...
> 
> My daughter went to the mountain today to try her new Smokin out and spotted the guy riding her board. Dude didn't even change the bindings or removed her stickers. She called the security on the guy and got her board back. I truly believed the board was gone and never in a million years would have believed we'd find it.
> 
> But who the hell steals the snowboard and then takes it to the same tiny resort with only one open trail just a week later?


nice! glad they caught that bastard! Now she's got two boards to shred on i guess. Do you have any idea what happened to the guy?


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, haha. Awesome your daughter got her board back. :thumbsup:

And about the guy that got caught, I think George Carlin said it best; “Think of how stupid the average person is, and realize half of them are stupider than that.”


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

andrewdod said:


> nice! glad they caught that bastard! Now she's got two boards to shred on i guess. Do you have any idea what happened to the guy?


The police was called in. The guy said that he "borrowed" the board from a friend (sure, what else?) My daughter said that the cops were not impressed at all, they basically said "call your friend right now, if he fesses up to theft you're off the hook, if he denies everything it's on you." Apparently the guy had a hard time getting a hold of this "friend". She told the cops that she's pressing charges, filed the police report, got her board back and left. She said they put him in handcuffs as she was leaving. I guess we'll be contacted?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad your daughter got her board back and the bastard was arrested. Nice "friend"huh? same excuses..:laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Glade you got your board back.

Off subject, a wallet was stollen. Thief uses credit card at supermarket & uses his gas perks card to get credit for his purchase.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

feelgood story of 2013. just in time :thumbsup:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Glade you got your board back.
> 
> Off subject, a wallet was stollen. Thief uses credit card at supermarket & uses his gas perks card to get credit for his purchase.


The two must be sharing the parentage. Am I the only one who thinks some youth just needs culling?


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

So was this some teen that stole the board or was he older?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome!

Make sure your daughter stays the fuck on top of this...do whatever it takes. Show up for id, go to court, etc. People like this need to be shown that it's NOT ok!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had a feeling since the OP that this would be resolved. It is such a small world, the snowboarding world by comparison is fucking tiny.

vibes.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I imagine they're going to hit him with theft, presuming that he is the thief. If his friend really is the one who did it, they may look into it further. Possibly bringing down a theft ring. I've heard stories of people getting caught with 60-70 boards in their possession. That would return a lot of stuff to their rightful owners.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

andrewdod said:


> I imagine they're going to hit him with theft, presuming that he is the thief. If his friend really is the one who did it, they may look into it further. Possibly bringing down a theft ring. I've heard stories of people getting caught with 60-70 boards in their possession. That would return a lot of stuff to their rightful owners.


Yeah, it would be petty theft, a misdemeanor. Fine of up to $400 or up to 6 months in jail, or both. Doubt the guy will ever set a foot in jail or be fined much but he will have a record and *that* will will bring some misery into his sorry life. If that's a ring and they bust it all the better. Then the fucker has a real chance to be put away. 

My daughter is prepared to do whatever needed. If she needs to go to court then that's what it's going to be. 

Klinger, I just suspect my kid is luckier than I am. I've never gotten anything lost or stolen from me back. I still can't entirely believe she actually got her board back. She hardly even goes to that hill at all, the chances were really small.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome news, that's absolutely fantastic. I hope they throw the book at the stupid little bastard then give him a vasectomy so he can't produce more dumb little offspring. :yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> My daughter's board got lifted today at Mountain Creek ski area, Vernon NJ. It's a women's Burton Lipstick 152 (2011-12) with purple Burton Lexa EST bindings (2011-12).
> 
> I'm asking any locals from NYC - Southern NY- North/Central Jersey to please keep an eye out for this board in all the usual spots - craigslist, ebay, etc..
> 
> ...


You owe your daughter $50 and a case of brew....


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> You owe your daughter $50 and a case of brew....


I know, right!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

That's awesome! Been reading this from the beginning, what a moron the thief is.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Awsome news! Let us know what happens to the thief!


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good to hear you got it back. Thieves in general are just dirt. I must say, I've gone my whole life and never locked up, or had anything (board wise) stolen - although I guess I've mostly used rental gear, and I've only ever skiied the Alps, or Austria (other thna 3 days in Bulgaria) and the stuff I've owned hasn't exactly been desirable. I guess board/ski theft is very minimal here. The things that are mainly lost are poles, and that's really just because people genuinely get them mixed up and it often isn't an issue.


----------



## BradHati (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate thieves with a passion. He should be fined minimum for the price of the board, plus inconvenience costs and any other costs on top of that. Jailed, too.

Or can we just go back to medieval times where they'd chop peoples hands off for stealing?


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Lock up your ear.

Even if you catch the theft on video how do you ID someone in a winter jacket, tuque, goggles, and a scarf covering their face. 

Surveillance video isn't very helpful unless their is a clear pic of the person AND someone who views the video can positively ID them.

We have a small hill where I live and there are thefts every season there as well. At the end of the day they will get a slap on the wrist from the courts.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

Easto said:


> *Lock up your ear.*
> 
> Even if you catch the theft on video how do you ID someone in a winter jacket, tuque, goggles, and a scarf covering their face.
> 
> ...


Goodness me, are the thieves near you that extreme?!


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Been following this thread for a little, Mountain Creek seems to be prone to these kind of instances. 3 of my friends have had snowboards stolen there. 

Glad to hear your daughter got hers back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Logan14 said:


> Goodness me, are the thieves near you that extreme?!


Hahahahaa...... Well played


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome news that she got her board back. Riding the local mountains here in the tristate me and my friends always lock up our boards. Long gone are the days of people just leaving the bags and stuff under the tables in the lodge.

Keep us updated on what happens next.


----------

